# Fishless cycle but plantless cycle??



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Ok so I hear over and over about how to cycle your new tank. Now that in no way shape or form means I know what I am doing,lol. I hear people talking about fishless cycles...ok but what about plants? Does it help or hurt to cycle your tank full of plants?


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

cycling the tank full of live fast growing plants prevents the ammonia and nitrIte spikes.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

But, most will not recommend plants if you're going fishless. The point of a fishless cycle is to drive and maintain high levels of ammonia to force the next phase sooner. Plants could derail that plan.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

+1

Go fishless or go with plants.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Or...go fishless, then load up the plants - afterwards.


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jrman83 said:


> Or...go fishless, then load up the plants - afterwards.




how about loading up with plants and then going ammoniumless?


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

Well going fishless would be easy but going plantless would be a pain... I would like to place alot in the tank.. rocks.. driftwood.. lots of ground cover. I've never done a tank like this before and it seems like it would be alot easier to figure everything out while its a dry tank.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Jon, you'll have to do a big water change after the cycle is complete anyway. The water will be down to about the right level for planting and arranging furniture.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Jon, you'll have to do a big water change after the cycle is complete anyway. The water will be down to about the right level for planting and arranging furniture.


ummm pleae keep in mind that yo have to talk to me like I am 12yrs old,lol. I am a bit confused now... If I just spent 30 days letting my tank cycle why would I do a water change and get rid of all that cycled water?


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

I have 47 tanks and haven't cycled one in years. I always fill my tank with plants. First the plants as in aquascaping, then adding a bunch of fast growers to eliminate the spikes. Start adding fish slowly, in about a couple of months you can remove the plants you don't want and stick in more that you want in the first place.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

susankat said:


> in about a couple of months you can remove the plants you don't want and stick in more that you want in the first place.


The only issue I have with that is that my base layer is going to be topsoil so once the plants are in I will not want to pull them back up.. it would be a big mess. I was thinking getting it just like I like it and leave it alone. I hear eco complete is good for 3 years so I figure I will just redo it all then.


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

jons4real said:


> ummm pleae keep in mind that yo have to talk to me like I am 12yrs old,lol. I am a bit confused now... If I just spent 30 days letting my tank cycle why would I do a water change and get rid of all that cycled water?


Most of the beneficial bacteria does not reside in your water, it will be in your substrate and filter. Your tank will not be affected.


----------



## jons4real (Sep 6, 2010)

I would of never guess that,lol. Thanks!


----------



## beaslbob (May 29, 2009)

jons4real said:


> The only issue I have with that is that my base layer is going to be topsoil so once the plants are in I will not want to pull them back up.. *it would be a big mess*. I was thinking getting it just like I like it and leave it alone. I hear eco complete is good for 3 years so I figure I will just redo it all then.


sure

But in an established tank the mess clears up very quickly. Like in minutes/hours. because all the substrate is saturated and settles down quickly.


my .02


----------



## susankat (Nov 15, 2008)

Or you can do it easily by just letting plants like hornwort float till its all cycled.


----------



## littlefish (Aug 4, 2010)

Manage your freshwater aquarium, tropical fishes and plants: Nitrogen Cycle for Dummies


----------

